# لمن يريد متابعة تصاميم Artcam



## ksmksam (3 مايو 2010)

بامكان الاخوة المهتين بتصاميم برنامج Artcam متابعى منتدايات شركة Artcam 
وهذه صفحة متدى الحفر على الخشب 
http://forum.artcam.com/viewforum.php?f=5
ويوج منتدى للمجوهرات والانواع الاخرى وبامكانكم تفعيل صفحة face book بحي يتم ارسال احدث الفيديوهات للشرح البرنامج 

طبعا بالغة الانجليزية
:56::56::56::20::20::20::20:


----------



## ksmksam (3 مايو 2010)

وجرب وشوف التصاميم في هذي الصفحة
http://forum.artcam.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=10963&sid=5424bc856fc7bbc369d9c14013f8cf7e&start=15


----------



## anwr1 (29 أغسطس 2010)

معقووووووووووول. مفيش لا توجد cdأوكتاب أو أى شىء لتعليم artcam pro


----------



## ksmksam (30 أغسطس 2010)

كل اشى موجود في الموقع بس دور وتابع اول باول


----------



## داود بن داود (15 سبتمبر 2010)

ابحث عن المانول مفيد كخطوة اولى من وجهة نظري .....بالتوفيق


----------



## midos (10 أكتوبر 2010)

عايز اعرف حل لمشكلة الدنجل عند تنصيب الارت كام


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

الاصدار كام يا اخ midos


----------



## NewStudent (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور وفقكم الله جميعاً


----------



## aeehm (23 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم 
الاخوه الخبراء في مجال التصميم والعمل على الارت كم افيدونا وفقكم الله 
انا مبتدء في مجال العمل على مكائن cnc 
اريد ان اتعلم التصميم على الارت كم 
لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## aeehm (12 مايو 2013)

مساء الخير اخي داود ارجو المساعده في مجال العمل على برنامج artcam
هل يوجد دروس تعليميه على قرص مضغوط ؟---مستعد لشرائها 
هل تستطيع انت ان تتعاون معي في مجال التصميم والبرمجه مقابل اجر عن كل تصميم 
انا اشكرك جزيل الشكر اخي العزيز


----------



## خالد محمد1 (23 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
كل ما هو موجود في هذا القسم لا يلبي حاجة المستخدم الحقيقي لبرنامج artcam 
أرجو تزويد المنتدى بملفات على شكل كتاب الكتروني سهل التحميل وافي المعلومات لكل المستويات
أشكركم جميعاً.


----------



## أبو عروبه (21 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم 


كيف يمكنني التواصل معك أخي


----------



## ahmad3141 (21 يوليو 2013)

بعد اذنكم بدي ملفات rlf


----------



## ahmad3141 (21 يوليو 2013)

could you help in free 3d designs????


----------

